# HM Betta Breeding Checklist. Am I Right?



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Materials
5 to 10 gallon tank (Have That)
Hide-Outs For Female (Going To Get That)
Styrofoam Cup Cut In Half (Have That)
Sponge Filter (Do You Need This?)
Heater (Have It;Adjustable Heater)
Vinegar Eels (Dont Have)
Brine Shrimp (Dont Have)
Male Betta (Duh! But Dont Have)
Female Betta (Duh! But Dont Have!)
Glass Jar for introduction of bettas (Have It)
Bubble Nest (Bettas Job! :-D)
Tell Me If I need to add anything!

My Goal
My goal for betta breeding is to breed my own line of purple mustard gas HM bettas with a purple-ish blue-ish body with yellow coloring of the fins.

How You Can Help Me!
I have read every genetic,and breeding,and fry article on bettysplendens.com. But if you can help me with anything that would be appreciated!

Thank you Mr. Vampire for giving me information, and Beat2020 for letting me buy a pair of his bettas (maybe! )


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

will anyone help me?


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Do you have the food that you'll condition the breeding pair with as well as jars for when the little ones get bigger and need to be seperated?


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

darkangel216 said:


> Do you have the food that you'll condition the breeding pair with as well as jars for when the little ones get bigger and need to be seperated?


I do have jars,but no food to condition..:-?


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Frozen foods like brine shrimp and bloodworms are good for conditioning, just make sure to thaw them first.


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

darkangel216 said:


> Frozen foods like brine shrimp and bloodworms are good for conditioning, just make sure to thaw them first.


okay!


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Updated material list!*

Materials
5 to 10 gallon tank (Have That)
Hide-Outs For Female (Going To Get That)
Styrofoam Cup Cut In Half (Have That)
Sponge Filter (Do You Need This?)
Heater (Have It;Adjustable Heater)
Vinegar Eels (Dont Have)
Brine Shrimp (Dont Have)
Male Betta (Duh! But Dont Have)
Female Betta (Duh! But Dont Have!)
Glass Jar for introduction of bettas (Have It)
Bubble Nest (Bettas Job! :grin
Food for conditioning (Will Get)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Live plants would be better but that is as optional as filters.


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

Quick question. Is a 15G too big to breed in?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No. It's a good size to breed in IMO.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

These are things you need, Now some of them can be left out if you dont have the resources to get them. But with the internet I dont see how people cant get them.. anyway this is how most people breed, They just suit it to there own way by messing with little things...

1) An Aquarium 5-15 gallons or a container of the same size. You want clear so you can see whats going on but dont have to be..
2) A heater, Unless your fish room is around 80 degrees then you want a heater. I spawn at 82-84 degrees
3) A sponge filter. This is one of those things you dont have to have but it helps out a lot. Like makes things 90% easier, I say this because with everything going on there is going to be left over food even if your careful, And its going to be a couple weeks before you can do safe water changes. Plus I dont like shocking the bettas with new water like that. It is a lot better to have a sponge filter, Because then you have a cycle going, So if you dont do a water change for a week then no big deal. Also mother nature does a very good job taking care of her self. Its up to us to try and simulate what she is doing, I order to do this you have to get a bio cycle going, In order to do that you have to have a filter. Also a filter helps with water movement and makes the fry stronger...
4) Air pump & Air line. You need a small air pump to make the sponge filter work. Also if you dont get a valve to control the air flow, You can bend the air line to slow the flow..
5) aquatic plants and betta safe decor. Real plants are 99.9% better than fake, Not only can fake rip the bettas tail, but they dont do as good of a job. Real plants simulate the bettas natural home, Help to keep the water clean and give great hiding spots.. Also the the real live plants put off micro food for the fry during the first week or two. And another thing I dont understand, For a clump of java fern, Which is about 4 little root systems, About 8 to 10 leaves. Is $5.00 dollars and for a fake plastic plant that is the same size or a little bigger its 5.00. So why not buy the real thing. It looks good and is good for the fish, Plus makes them a lot more happy.
6) A divider or something to keep them a part but where they can see each other, So they can condition and get ready for each other... I use clear lexan or plexi glass. This gives both fish 5 gallons of room to swim during the conditioning. If you use a 10 gallon split in half like me...
7) Food! You need food for the bettas your spawning and you need to have food ready for the fry when they hatch.. I am not going to get into what kinds because there are so many that different people use and if your getting into breeding you should no what kind. You want live foods for both the fry and the parents if you can. Live food make the bettas come to life and breed like crazy, Also the live food make for fast growing, Healthy good looking fry...
8) Indian almond leaves! These are leaves that fall into the water naturally in the bettas home land. It makes them feel like there in there natural home, Also It helps the bubble nest stick together. I used to turn my sponge filter down or even off some times because the bubble nest would pop. As soon as I started using indian almond leaves, I could leave the filter on high if I wanted to. Also I have seen a betta keep trying to build a nest and it kept poping so he stopped building... The easier on him the better, Specially when the fry start hatching and falling every where...
9) A foam cup or some bubble wrap for the betta to blow a bubble nest, Or you could use the Indian almond leaves. The reason I dont use them for making a nest is because the leaf only floats for so long. So if the fish goes therw all that work and then the leaf sinks and there goes all his bubbles...
So I use indian almond leaves but I use a foam cup or bubble wrap for the nest..
10) Last but not least you need a pair to start with, You want to get the best you can buy.. The better the stock is that you start off with the more of a jump start you will have.. Pet store bettas do nothing but set a breeder back a couple years. You dont no what colors are in the genes you dont no the age.
You dont no how much inbreeding.. You pretty much have to wash out all the colors you dont want and have to improve on the finage at the same time which will take years just to get to a decent spot. Or you can buy a decent pair to start with, that are still far from perfect and have a good jump start and no what the babies are going to or should look like. When buying a good pair, You are really buying into someones line. You are buying into something they have worked really hard to get. And you get to buy into it, and then run with it and make your own line or just breed..
If I missed anything sorry, I will catch it later... But that is a good starter
A great site to learn everything is BETTYSPLENDENS.COM


----------

